# Old Fashioned Buttermilk Pie



## pknight6

I got this recipe from a Great Aunt about 40 years ago. She had been making them for about 50 years before that. Take one of these to your Thanksgiving shindig. You can thank me later.

Old Fashioned Buttermilk Pie

1 1/2 Cups Sugar
2 TBSP Flour
1/2 TSP Salt

Mix these three and set aside

3 Eggs
1 Cup Buttermilk
1/2 Cup Butter - Melted
1 TSP Vanilla
1 Pie Shell (I use frozen because I'm lazy)

Beat Eggs well
add buttermilk, butter, and vanilla and mix well
slowly add dry mixture while mixing. Mix well.

Pour mixture into Deep Dish Pie Shell and bake on a cookie sheet at 350 degrees for 55 minutes. Top should be golden brown. Cool and serve. Fantastic warm but does refrigerate well.

I'll be baking 6 of these for various people just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Reality Czech

Thank you for saving me the trouble of digging out that recipe.

Copied to card, will bake Saturday.

One original, and one with a very light dusting of nutmeg.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Thanks PK, I'm going to give this a try for sure (although I'll make my own pie dough)!!!


----------



## dirtdobber

Thanks this is one of the best pies I've ever had.:texasflag


----------



## TIMBOv2

I will be trying it out as well. Love me some BM pie


----------



## sotexhookset

Never had one til I dated this chic from Hondo many years ago. Her grandma whipped up some very mean ones and it's a close race between them and the pecan pies my grandma and mom have always made. And I'm picky when it comes to type and how good a pie is made when I choose to sit down and eat 3/4 of one. Lol


----------



## TIMBOv2

I likes pie. Lol


----------



## Gumby

Thanks much for this recipe. My Dad's mom made these every year. It's on again this week for our group!


----------



## Gumby

My oldest niece took the challenge and made the most delicious pie using your recipe. She was very happy it worked out so well and the recipe is now being shared within our family. We topped it with homemade whipped cream my wife fixed. Yum
Thanks again.


----------



## kimberly2863

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TIMBOv2

I made 2 for Thanksgiving and they dint make it very long. Gotta make one for daughter in law this weekend. She was ******** cuz they were in Fayetteville and she didnâ€™t get none.lol


----------



## C.Hern5972

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## w_r_ranch

Oh hell yes, this one is a keeper!!! Thanks PK!!!!


----------



## pknight6

Glad you all enjoyed it. Too good to keep to myself.


----------



## hog_down

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Really good pie. I made 2 more last night and dusted them with nutmeg as soon as I pulled them out of the oven. Man the taste when they are still warm is amazing. Gonna have me a piece for breakfast in a few minutes


----------



## TIMBOv2

TIMBOv2 said:


> Really good pie. I made 2 more last night and dusted them with nutmeg as soon as I pulled them out of the oven. Man the taste when they are still warm is amazing. Gonna have me a piece for breakfast in a few minutes


Hard to beat with a cup of coffee


----------



## pknight6

TIMBOv2 said:


> Hard to beat with a cup of coffee


I have had Buttermilk Pie for breakfast a few times. With a cup of coffee, it makes a great breakfast. I'm not sure my doctor would agree.sad_smilessad_smiles


----------



## rynochop2.0

Made one at thanksgiving, very good. Store only had low fat buttermilk, need to do it with the hundred proof bmilk and nutmeg is a good idea


----------



## IvanSanchez

Have one in the oven now, thanks for the recipe!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanSanchez

Pie was amazing, gave one to my wife's coworkers and now passing on the recipe. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hk

Grandmother made those and they were a must have at holiday dinners.They did not last long.I could eat my weight in those pies.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2

Gonna make 2 more this weekend for my wifeâ€™s cousins memorial service.
One will have chocolate chips in it.
I will let yâ€™all know the results. Sun./Mon.


----------



## TIMBOv2

TIMBOv2 said:


> Gonna make 2 more this weekend for my wifeâ€™s cousins memorial service.
> One will have chocolate chips in it.
> I will let yâ€™all know the results. Sun./Mon.


Oh BTW, forget the chocolate chips. Itâ€™s ok but, not as good as plain ole BMP.. lol:texasflag


----------



## w_r_ranch

Dang, these things are addictive!!!!


----------



## IvanSanchez

Agree I know the recipe by memory now

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

Wife says thank you. She lost this recipe a while back.


----------



## pknight6

It's that time again. I'm too lazy to retype it, so I am reviving this thread.


----------



## IvanSanchez

I still have family members that ask me to make this for them. Great recipe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2

Wife made about 12 pounds of apple some kind of something last weekend, been eating on that all week. Iâ€™ll be on some BMP this weekend though.

Yâ€™all done flung a craving up on me... lol


----------



## texcajun

I'm making one now. 1 question, though. Do you pre cook the crust as suggested on the outside of the package?


----------



## IvanSanchez

texcajun said:


> I'm making one now. 1 question, though. Do you pre cook the crust as suggested on the outside of the package?


No sir, I use the 2pk frozen ones. Made 2 on Thanksgiving and 1 yesterday. Pull them out fill and bake.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun

Not nearly as pretty as yours, but I'll give the old taste test here in a few minutes.


----------



## IvanSanchez

texcajun said:


> Not nearly as pretty as yours, but I'll give the old taste test here in a few minutes.


Once they cool a bit they look better lol. Great with a cup of coffee

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun

I just polished off 1/4 of it with a glass of milk. Mighty dang tasty!



IvanSanchez said:


> Once they cool a bit they look better lol. Great with a cup of coffee
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun

Had leftover buttermilk and another pie crust, had to make another one. 😜


----------



## TIMBOv2

Need to sprankle suma dat nutmeg on dem when dey come otta dat oven ya know.


----------



## IvanSanchez

Thanks again for the recipe, friends keep asking me to make them 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanSanchez

Bump for a great recipe, have one in the oven 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanSanchez

Bump for a classic, still make these 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo

Gonna have to give this a try


----------

